# Illustrator in Pdf umwandel (Überdruckrand für Flyer mit konvertieren)



## Lichtblicke (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Hallo,

ich möchte die Tage einen Flyer in den Druck geben, habe jedoch leichte Problem.

Ich habe eine fertige Illutrator Datei vorliegen, habe alles mir bekannte soweit eingehalten. (Sprich 10x10x9,7 Aufteilung für Wickelfalz-Flyer, 2mm Rand an allen Seiten hinzugefügt, ...)

Jetzt will die Druckerei jedoch eine PDF Datei, ansonsten müßte ich noch eine Gebühr bezahlen, diese will ich jedoch einsparen.

Bei der konvertierung in PDF habe ich jedoch jetzt so meine Probleme.
Ich konvertiere in PDF und bette alle Schriften ein, soweit so gut, funktioniert.
Jedoch konvertiert er immer in ein normales DIN A4 Format (210 x 297 mm). Wenn ich die Datei im Acrobat Reader öffne sagt er Dokumentengröße 209,9 x 297,2 mm, wenn ich die gleiche pdf Datei dann im Illustrator öffne habe ich den 2mm Rand wieder.

Was mache ich falsch ? Oder ist das alles so Richtig ?
Die Dokumenteneigenschaften im Arcobat Reader müßte doch 214x301 mm anzeigen oder ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !

Besten Dank vorab
Gruß
Totte

P.S.: Ich habe extra etwas ausführlicher geschrieben, sodaß ihr auch ungefähr versteht was ich vorhabe


----------



## chmee (29. Oktober 2007)

1. Ich würde nicht die Schriften einbetten, sondern in Pfade umwandeln. Man kann nie wissen, wie das System vor Ort mit den Schrifteinstellungen umgeht. 
2. Ist denn in Illustrator das Dokumentformat geändert worden ? 
3. Oder hast Du der Vorlage einfach nur einen breiteren Rahmen spendiert ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Lichtblicke (29. Oktober 2007)

Erst mal besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort !

1. Wie in Pfade umwandel ? Hatte überall gelesen, das das einbetten die beste Wahl wäre, sodaß ich die Schriften nicht mitliefern muß. 
Desweiteren müßte ich ersteimal scheuen, wie das funktioniert.

2. Muß die Dokumenten Voralge dann auf 214 x 301 mm geändert werden ? Das wäre ja dann zu einfach gewesen

3. Habe auf der Vorlage das Hintergrundbild halt jeweils 2mm über die Ränder gehen lassen


Habe jetzt evtl. jedoch eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Und zwar habe ich bisher die Datei uber Scripten - DokalsPDFspeichern konvertiert. Jetzt habe ich es gerade mal über die Druck Funktion als PDF Drucken mit 2mm Schnittzugabe gemacht und siehe da, die PDF Datei die erstellt wurde hat die Größe von 214 x 301 mm.
Ist das so gut ? 

Besten Dank für weitere Tipps ! 

Gruß
Totte

P.S.: Habt nachsicht mit mir, ich bin halt noch recht unerfahren im Design und berauch der ganzen Programme


----------



## Zinken (29. Oktober 2007)

In Pfade umwandeln ist ganz einfach: Schrift markieren - Menü Schrift - in Pfade umwandeln.
beim Exportieren wird natürlich nur die Größe der Zeichenfläche übernommen, sonst wäre die Einstellung ja sinnlos.
Je nach Druckerei kann es allerdings Probleme geben, wenn der zusätzliche Rand der Zeichenfläche einfach leer ist.
In dem Fall hilft es aber, ein weißes Rechteck in voller Größe in den Hintergrund zu legen.


----------

